# Machinist Test



## eugene13 (Jan 24, 2016)

I thought you might enjoy seeing the machinist test from where I used to work.  T
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 he material is stress-proof, all the dimensions are + or - .001 except the diameter of the nut which is given as a 76 mm K-6 fit, and the taper is required to have 90% contact.  When I took the test  the passing score was 90%.   About a year after I retired the company lowered the requirement to 80% because they couldn't find enough people who could pass.   I took the test 3 times and never was able to pass, after my third failure i was assigned to work in the machine shop as a mechanic.  It didn't take long for me to realize that I didn't want to work in the machine shop, one can only rebuild so many pumps and gearboxes before it gets boring.


----------



## Fabrickator (Jan 25, 2016)

That's a pretty good challenge. Just curios how long they gave you to make it.

Nowadays, you'll mostly find people who only know how to load a part in a CNC and hit the green start button.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 25, 2016)

many years ago I went for a job locally...did their machine test ect..no prob...the guy has the nerve to tell me i was to fat and would probably have a heart attack so he wouldn't hire me....he died 7 years ..what an a hole


----------



## Whyemier (Jan 25, 2016)

I took a 'machining test once. I'd been out of machine shop work for several years but was in bad need of a job so applied at a local 'jobbers' shop. I was given a sketch of a shaft to machine. Several steps in it, diameters to be held, a groove with a diameter measured in thousands with a plus or minus dimension. Beveled one end and threaded on the other with a keyway. Must've passed cuz I was hired.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 25, 2016)

They give you 10 hours, look closely and see if you can figure out my fail


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 25, 2016)

eugene13 said:


> They give you 10 hours, look closely and see if you can figure out my fail



Bugger mark in the key way?


----------



## tq60 (Jan 25, 2016)

Something looks hinky where the threads meet the taper..missed the stop maybe?

Was the bolt to fit the other part?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 26, 2016)

I am defiantly missing something ?   10hrs for those two parts?  then I'd be outta business,
and I can't take tests.  Why I would fail if asked my name & SS number !  No really!


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 26, 2016)

+1 on where the threads meet the taper? 
Was it the same test each time?


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 26, 2016)

How much did they pay you to take that test?


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 26, 2016)

tq60 said:


> Something looks hinky where the threads meet the taper..missed the stop maybe?
> 
> Was the bolt to fit the other part?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


Good eye TQ60 and Eddyde , my hand slipped off the lever and i ran the threads onto the taper.  Yes, they paid me my regular hourly wage, yes the bolt fits into the nut, and yes, everyone who applies for a machinist job takes the same test.  If you're looking for a job and think you can pass the test you can apply at Talon Energy, that is if you want to work in a coal fired power plant and live in Eastern Montana.  The company had to wait till i retired before they lowered the standard, otherwise i would have filed a grievance and demanded back pay from fall of 1985, the first time i failed with a score of 82.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jan 26, 2016)

Eugene,
You in Colstrip?
Steve


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 27, 2016)

I live in Colstrip


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 27, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> many years ago I went for a job locally...did their machine test ect..no prob...the guy has the nerve to tell me i was to fat and would probably have a heart attack so he wouldn't hire me....he died 7 years ..what an a hole


 
Toolmaster.
No size limitations in my shop!!
Stop by anytime.
Likely I have much to learn from you.

Daryl
MN


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 28, 2016)

thanks for the invite, and the same to you, I've never been to MN, are you a firefighter?  I was a volunteer in CA a long time ago.


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 28, 2016)

Now a Paramedic Instructor still working the streets part time.
and....Paid on call (Vollie) firefighter. 3 years until I hit my 20!
Primarily pump ops at this point. I let the young and eager guys, do the heavy work and work to make sure that their tools are ready for them.

Daryl
MN


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 29, 2016)

Cool, I've always worked in heavy industry, foundry, steel mill, power plant, retired now, and come to think of it i have been to MN, I changed planes in the airport where the senator got busted in the restroom.


----------

